# chaise longue



## zipp404

I termini *chaise longue* e *tapis roulant* sono termini francesi che a quanto pare si usano in Italia e significano, letteralmente, *sedia lunga* e *materassino a ruote *(se non sbaglio).

Esiste un termine italiano per questo tipo di sedia, *chaise longue*?

Ad esempio, nel seguente dialogo:

*Marianne*:  Chi è quella bionda raffigurata sul terrazzo, che è sdraiata e prende il sole su una *chaise longue*?
*Federico*:  Quella è Eva Kant, l'elegante compagna del furbissimo Diabolik.


----------



## bearded

zipp404 said:


> Esiste un termine italiano per questo tipo di sedia, *chaise longue*?


Sì, il termine è '' sedia a sdraio'' chiamata anche  - familiarmente - ''la sdraio''.
sedia a sdraio in francese:


> sedia a sdraio=chaise longue


Se però la forma è come questa, anche noi diciamo ''chaise longue'' oppure (ad es. in spiaggia) ''lettino''.

E un ''tapis roulant'' non è proprio un materassino, ma piuttosto una pedana scorrevole come in queste  immagini.
Se si tratta di una pedana scorrevole lunga, come in certi aeroporti o stazioni, lo chiamiamo anche ''nastro trasportatore'' (di persone).


----------



## Mary49

bearded said:


> Sì, il termine è '' sedia a sdraio'' chiamata anche  - familiarmente - ''la sdraio''.
> sedia a sdraio in francese:
> 
> Se però la forma è come questa, anche noi diciamo ''chaise longue'' oppure (ad es. in spiaggia) ''lettino''.


In italiano la sedia a sdraio è quella che usiamo in spiaggia o sul terrazzo/in giardino. La chaise longue vera e propria è quella di Paolina Borghese, chiamata "agrippina".
agrippina nell'Enciclopedia Treccani





Non so se la bionda Eva Kant fosse sdraiata su una sedia a sdraio, su un lettino o su una morbida "agrippina".


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> "agrippina"


Secondo me l'agrippina è un tipo particolare di chaise longue.


----------



## ohbice

Sislunga, cislonga... molti sono stati i tentativi di traduzione in italiano, leggo da Treccani.
Nella voce di wiki sembra che il termine francese discenda dai romani che ancora parlavano il latino, tanto tempo fa.
Mi scuso ma con il telefonino mi è arduo inserire i link.


----------



## Mary49

Dato che siamo nel Forum Solo Italiano e che zipp non ha chiesto la traduzione, ma un termine italiano corrispondente, mi sento di affermare che non esiste un corrispondente. Resta "chaise longue" anche in italiano.


----------



## symposium

"Tapis roulant" non si tradurrebbe come "materassino a rotelle" ma, letteralmente, come "tappeto rotolante", cosa che in effetti è.


----------



## ohbice

Il termine italiano corrispondente a chaise longue potrebbe essere *cislonga*, stando a questo testo inserito nella voce _chaise_ _longue _di wikipedia:
"_...Nella Grecia antica l'agrippina era il seggio normalmente utilizzato dai filosofi durante le lezioni e fu adottata nel mondo romano, ove era chiamata cathedra supina o più semplicemente longa, termine dal quale discende la definizione francese chaise longue (sedia lunga), poi italianizzato in cislonga[2]._"
Chaise longue - Wikipedia
Tuttavia si tratta di un termine che, se mai è entrato nell'uso corrente, non vi è rimasto a lungo.


----------



## Starless74

ohbice said:


> [cislonga]
> Tuttavia si tratta di un termine che, se mai è entrato nell'uso corrente, non vi è rimasto a lungo.


Sarà una mia ossessione, ma mi sa tanto di italianizzazione dell'infausto ventennio.


----------



## ohbice

Secondo wiki è precedente. È solo una parola invecchiata male


----------



## francisgranada

ohbice said:


> Il termine italiano corrispondente a chaise longue potrebbe essere *cislonga*, stando a questo testo inserito nella voce _chaise_ _longue _di wikipedia:


Come pronuncia un italiano _chaise longue _spontaneamente?

Ve lo chiedo per curiosità perché questo termine si usa anche dalle mie parti e si pronuncia [šezlon], quasi si scrivesse "scèslon" in italiano.


----------



## Pietruzzo

francisgranada said:


> quasi si scrivesse "scèslon" in italiano


Devi solo aggiungere una [g].


----------



## Linnets

Mary49 said:


> Dato che siamo nel Forum Solo Italiano e che zipp non ha chiesto la traduzione, ma un termine italiano corrispondente, mi sento di affermare che non esiste un corrispondente. Resta "chaise longue" anche in italiano.


Come no? _Sedia a sdraio_, _sedia lunga_, _agrippina_, _greppina _(popolare),_ cislonga_ (disusato)_._.. (cfr. GDLI). Se poi uno vuole proprio usare il francesismo abbia perlomeno il buon gusto di metterlo in corsivo.



Starless74 said:


> Sarà una mia ossessione, ma mi sa tanto di italianizzazione dell'infausto ventennio.


No, _cislonga_ risale al XIX secolo (Battisti-Alessio).



francisgranada said:


> Come pronuncia un italiano _chaise longue _spontaneamente?


Si pronuncia /ʃezˈlɔnɡ/ (cfr. DiPI).


----------



## Mary49

Linnets said:


> Come no? _Sedia a sdraio_, _sedia lunga_, _agrippina_, _greppina _(popolare),_ cislonga_ (disusato)_._.. (cfr. GDLI). Se poi uno vuole proprio usare il francesismo abbia perlomeno il buon gusto di metterlo in corsivo.


Quindi la creazione di Le Corbusier dovrebbe essere una "sedia lunga" e non una "chaise-longue"? 
Non capisco, poi, perché sarebbe di cattivo gusto non usare il corsivo per il termine francese, ormai entrato nell'uso comune. Ci sono moltissime parole di origine inglese, francese, germanica, ecc., che usiamo correntemente in italiano, ma non vengono scritte in corsivo...


----------



## Linnets

Mary49 said:


> Quindi la creazione di Le Corbusier dovrebbe essere una "sedia lunga" e non una "chaise-longue"?


Perché non un'agrippina o uno sdraio?



Mary49 said:


> Non capisco, poi, perché sarebbe di cattivo gusto non usare il corsivo per il termine francese, ormai entrato nell'uso comune.


Non direi che è entrato nell'uso comune, è un forestierismo di basso uso.



Mary49 said:


> Ci sono moltissime parole di origine inglese, francese, germanica, ecc., che usiamo correntemente in italiano, ma non vengono scritte in corsivo...


Dipende dalla frequenza d'uso e dallo stile personale: io tutte le parole che non si pronunciano "all'italiana" tendo a scriverle in corsivo, a meno che non siano parte del lessico fondamentale attuale (non scrivo in corsivo computer o mouse, ma _gauge_ sì).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Linnets said:


> è un forestierismo di basso uso.


Questa è la tua opinione. A me sembra di basso uso ostinarsi a dire "sedia lunga" quando la maggior parte delle persone non capirebbe con esattezza cosa si intende, visto che "chaise-longue" si usa, anche in italiano, da decenni.
Anche limitando la ricerca ai siti .IT ed escludendo così i siti italiani .COM "chaise-longue" a 100 volte più ricorrenze di "sedia lunga".


*NOTA:* Per inciso, l'uso di parole straniere in italiano è già stato discusso molto a lungo e quindi vogliamo che  questa discussione si limiti a "chaise-longue".
Parole straniere in italiano


----------



## Linnets

Non voglio fare polemica, ma non sento nominare ogni giorno _chaise-longue_ e per questo ho consigliato di scriverla in corsivo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Linnets said:


> ma non sento nominare ogni giorno _chaise-longue_


Perchè rimane comuque un termine non di uso quotidiano. Sedia lunga lo sentirai ancora meno.


----------



## ohbice

Il termine non è di uso comune nel senso che gli idraulici, o gli ascensoristi, per indicare tubazioni o sistemi di trazione usano altri termini. Ma se il discorso cade sull'arredamento temo che sia un uso fin troppo comune, e la sedia citata del buon Jeanneret è finita per starmi totalmente sui co**ioni proprio perché è fin troppo fotografata nelle riviste di arredamento (che la chiamano, _ça va sans dire_, chaise longue).


----------



## Pietruzzo

Linnets said:


> uno sdraio


*Una* sdraio, semmai. Ma per "sedia a draio" di solito si intende una sedia pieghevole.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> per "sedia a draio" di solito si intende una sedia pieghevole


Sì, ma a quanto pare anche quella si può chiamare 'chaise longue'.
sedie a sdraio - Traduzione in francese


----------



## DEHER

Il "tapis roulant" in un aeroporto è un _nastro trasportatore._


----------



## bearded

bearded said:


> Se si tratta di una pedana scorrevole lunga, come in certi aeroporti o stazioni, lo chiamiamo anche ''nastro trasportatore''





DEHER said:


> Il "tapis roulant" in un aeroporto è un _nastro trasportatore._


Mi fa piacere che siamo d'accordo.


----------



## DEHER

Oops ! Mi dispiace bearded ma non ho visto il tuo messaggio ! 
Magari siamo d'accordo !!!


----------



## ohbice

bearded said:


> Sì, ma a quanto pare anche quella si può chiamare 'chaise longue'.
> sedie a sdraio - Traduzione in francese


Sì, ma non mi sembra valga il viceversa. Quanto meno io non direi mai che una chaise longue è una sedia a sdraio


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Sì, ma a quanto pare anche quella si può chiamare 'chaise longue'.
> sedie a sdraio - Traduzione in francese


Io parlo dell'italiano. La parola francese è entrata nell'uso in Italia solo per indicare l'articolo di arredamento di cui stiamo parlando, non per la comune sdraio pieghevole.


----------



## Linnets

ohbice said:


> la sedia citata del buon Jeanneret


L'LC4 comunque non era una creazione sua ma di Charlotte Perriand.



Pietruzzo said:


> Una sdraio, semmai. Ma per "sedia a sdraio" di solito si intende una sedia pieghevole.


Sì, qui da noi è maschile ma i vocabolari dell'uso registrano solo il femminile. Avrei dovuto controllare, mai fidarsi del vernacolo, e scrivere _una sdraia_ o una _sedia a sdraio_.

Tornando in tema, il GRADIT segnala _chaise-longue _come ES (esotismo) e TS (tecnico-specialistico).


----------



## ohbice

Diciamo che la Perriand ci ha creduto assai. Il progetto è noto per essere dello studio di Le Corbusier, di cui lei era una collaboratrice.
La singolare storia della chaise longue di Le Corbusier - Legno Curvato


----------



## giginho

Comunque io, già che ci siamo, butto nella mischia anche "triclinio".....e che qualcuno mi venga a dire che è stato il Ventennio a imporlo!!!! 
 

Preciso: traduco il termine chaise-longue con triclinio solo quando voglio fare dell'ironia sul tipo di seduta che mi risulta assai sgradevole....non credo che si possa avere una corrispondenza fra i due termini, ma magari mi sbaglio!


----------



## Starless74

giginho said:


> Comunque io, già che ci siamo, butto nella mischia anche "triclinio".....e che qualcuno mi venga a dire che è stato il Ventennio a imporlo!!!!


Molto ma molto meglio _triclinio_ di _cislonga_, che mi sa proprio di _pingo pongo_ e _pono pono_. OK, la smetto.


----------



## giginho

Starless74 said:


> Molto ma molto meglio _triclinio_ di _cislonga_, che mi sa proprio di _pingo pongo_ e _pono pono_. OK la smetto.


In piemontese si dice "sislunga" e mi ha sempre fatto ridere perché "slunghèse" vuol dire sdraiarsi (anche, per estensione, cadere), quindi il termine sislunga mi fa venire in mente uno che si sdraia


----------



## bearded

Ma il triclinio non era la stanza da pranzo?
Treccani:


> *TRICLINIO* (triclinium). - È chiamata così, nella casa romana, la sala da pranzo: essa trae il nome dall'uso di tre letti (gr. κλίνη/cline), detti appunto tricliniarî, sui quali i convitati si sdraiavano a tre per letto, e che venivano situati su tre lati della mensa, lasciando libero il quarto per il servizio..


----------



## giginho

anche i letti erano chiamati triclinio, vedi che dice Treccani:


> *triclìnio* s. m. [dal lat. _triclinium_, gr. τρικλίνιον, comp. di τρι- «tre» e κλίνη «letto2»]. – Nelle abitazioni signorili dell’antica Roma, la sala da pranzo, così chiamata dai *tre letti (detti anche essi complessivamente triclinio*) disposti su tre lati della tavola e sui quali, a tre a tre, si disponevano i commensali.


----------



## bearded

''Detti complessivamente triclinio'' significa che l'insieme dei tre letti era chiamato così, e non ogni letto.  Non penso che la bionda citata in OP fosse sdraiata sull'insieme di tre letti ovvero su un triclinio. 

Vedi  qui immagini di triclinio e biclinio.


----------



## giginho

bearded said:


> ''Detti complessivamente triclinio'' significa che l'insieme dei tre letti era chiamato così, e non ogni letto.  Non penso che la bionda citata in OP fosse sdraiata sull'insieme di tre letti ovvero su un triclinio.



Allora diciamo che era distesa su un clinio....ma secondo me si può usare triclinio per indicare un singolo letto....una specie di metonimia parziale


----------



## Pietruzzo

giginho said:


> Allora diciamo che era distesa su un clinio


È una battuta, vero? In ogni caso ognuno dei tre divani del triclinio era a sua volta  occupato da tre persone. Secondo me siamo un po' lontani dal topic.


----------



## symposium

Mi sembra ridicolo che si voglia cercare un nome italiano per un oggetto così poco diffuso e che comunque è solitamente conosciuto con un nome francese quando siamo subissati da tante altre inutili parole straniere molto più invasive... È come discutere se si dovesse chiamare il foulard "fulardo". Se proprio vogliamo dargli un nome italiano, chiamiamolo "lungosoglio", oppure "distesona".


----------



## Linnets

Ridicolo, no, dato che _chaise-longue_ non è fonotatticamente italiano; inutile probabilmente sì.


----------

